# Help me choose a Mountain Bike



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Having being scared sh*tless riding on the roads I have sold my Boardman Hybrid. I have about £320 ish to spend on a Mountain Bike. I am not clued up on the parts etc so would appreciate someone advising which of the following 2 are the "best".

I will also consider any other bikes that others may know of. The only stipulation is I want disc brokes & the forks must be able to be locked out. I can get up to 17% off at Wheelies, thats why I have included the Merida in my preference. Also Halfords have advised me the new spec Carreras are coming out so the one in the link will be reduced. I can only get 17% off a bike that is not already reduced in price.

I'm going on best spec, please don't vote for one because it is a better colour etc. If you vote for other then please specify which one & a link if possible.

Thanks for your help.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_810709_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

http://www.wheelies.co.uk/p64937/Merida-Matts-20-2014-Mountain-Bike.aspx


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

I've owned a Carrera with similar and it has taken a lot of abuse well, it also has the hydraulic disc brakes which are good when going downhill.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

My choice
click for giant


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Thanks to the 7 who voted "other" & could not be arsed to recommend something else...


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Agreed, go secondhand, e bay, gumtree, something like that.

You will always find someone that bought a couple of years ago when it seemed like a good idea and got bored very quickly


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a used GT Agressor, forget the model but has hydraulic front and back, good forks, good gears and in A1 condition for £140 off Gumtree. Shop around second hand mate, not ebay as thats far to expensive, you will get a much better deal


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-520-mountain-bike-id_8293188.html

This looks nice, a bit over budget but i test rode one of the other models and it was really good. I didn't buy in the end, the only reason being the rear gear hanger was not replaceable and that's a no no for me on a alloy frame. I'm sure this one is however and looks good for the money.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd get a 2nd hand Kona from the bay or gumtree.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Evans cycles are doinga 250 quid scrappage scheme, i think


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Deniance said:


> Evans cycles are doinga 250 quid scrappage scheme, i think


Up to £250 . We did this to get my daughter a new bike, got £30 for a 4th hand wreck of a bike we took in.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Ebay is you're friend as is Gumtree. That sort of budget is never going to get you anything which is not going to need upgrading as parts wear out relatively quickly. 

You really do get what you pay for with bikes. 

Look for an oldish Specialized Stumpjumper or the like. may well have a few marks and scrapes but it'll be way more fun to ride than the makes you mention above


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Thread can be closed, bought a VooDoo Hoodoo


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Thread can be closed, bought a VooDoo Hoodoo


Nice i have a voodoo bokor great bike.
Upgraded tyres though at planetx down wosbourgh


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

shaunwistow said:


> Thread can be closed, bought a VooDoo Hoodoo


what do you think of the bike so far?


----------

